# help identify car



## jluck (Oct 17, 2007)

Tryin to figure out what my car is any help would be appreciated


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Looks like an old Tamiya TC ?????????


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

It's an old Kyosho TF series car, maybe a tf 2 but it looks like there are a lot of option parts on it.


----------



## jluck (Oct 17, 2007)

you have any idea what it might be worth i picked up a tc4 and dont need it any more


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

it looks like some kind of hpi car


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know how much $$, it's prolly close to 10 yrs old, and it's a Kyosho. They are not super popular.


----------

